# Factory Eco tires



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have the ctd but I love my Goodyear's. Absolutely zero complaints with them but i only have 4k on mine. If I were to replace them there's only one brand I would consider and that's Michelin.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the factory goodyears do a decent job. I haven't had problems in the rain, but snow I agree. They aren't great in the snow, and traction on ice is bad as well. I'm at 23k miles so not too far off. When it comes to replacement tires, look at reviews on Tire Rack. Look at customer reviews, and Tire Rack's in house tests. There is tons of information that should help you pick a tire suited to your needs. IMO Michelins are some of the most overrated and overpriced tires out there. Just taking a quick peek in the 215/55R17 sizes: 
-The Pirelli Cinturato P7 gets a lot of good reviews. I think obermd has these same tires and liked them as well.
-The Continental PureContact with EcoPlus Technology also looks good. 
-And if you dont want to spend $500+ on a set of tires, I would recommend the General Altimax RT43. I just had these put on my wife's 04 Grand Prix GT and am very impressed. The reviews on them so far are true: very quiet, good traction in dry/wet, and also good snow traction (but I haven't had a chance to test that one out yet).


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I take them off for the harsh Canadian winters but they do fine in the dry/wet. I don't think I'd even attempt these in the winter lol. I think they are good enough that I'd buy another set once these wear out.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have had good luck with the Yokohama Avid series tires. They are made in the U.S. , which is shocking to me. They are also a low rolling resistance tire and cut down on road noise. I have driven in 6" of snow with them before and although that is about the max depth that the cruze can run in, they did very well. I did turn around and skip work that day. Didn't want to risk it, but they got me home. My two cents. Where I live in Missouri they were about $135 a piece.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

2013LT said:


> I take them off for the harsh Canadian winters but they do fine in the dry/wet. I don't think I'd even attempt these in the winter lol. I think they are good enough that I'd buy another set once these wear out.


I bet non factory fuelmax are probably much better than the factory versions.? More tread/traction. Probably stay with the Fuelmaxs or try the Ecopias. Just researching now. And all the rain mixing with oil on the road is not a good combination.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What tires are on the Cruze CTD?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I wouldn't expect any significant difference in OEM vs retail versions.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> What tires are on the Cruze CTD?


The Goodyear assurance fuel max lrr tires. 

As for Michelin's being overrated, my dad tows stuff for side gig with his duramax sierra. He easily got 5 years of use out of his old Silverado with ltx m/s and he is on his third year with his ltx m/s that he put on his duramax. Every other tire we have tried just can't compete.

They really are the best made/quality tire out there. The price is higher for a reason, that reason is quality. Although I have heard that in places like Arizona that they weather crack after only about 2 years


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theyre fine for pre/post winter surprise snow

but i run studded hakkapeliittas in winter


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> Anyone else think they kinda suck when it comes to rain/snow traction? I have 28K on them and have been considering replacing. When it rains, taking off sometimes they will break loose and in turns. Just don't make me feel too safe. If you did replace, what with?


I'm at 25K and the rain gets scary each time I see it above 40MPH. 30 to 0 is even more scarier if you panic stop.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

I only have 15k on mine but and I have had no complaints. However, because of the harder rubber compound I sexpect traction to get worse as the tread decreases. I will be replacing them around 20k-25k. I will be going with a softer compound tire. Probably a Firestone Firehawk. I had them on Velma (my Dodge Charger) and was very satisified with the traction and the noise (or lack of it).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I never had traction problems with the Goodyear FuelMax Assurance tires. I did have one with dry rot so I ended up having to replace them. I won't touch Michelins - nothing but bad traction in them compared to Bridgestones on multiple cars and mini-vans. The Perrelli Centuranto P7s I have on my ECO MT have better traction than the Goodyears but I've lost about 3 MPG as a result. When these wear out I'll probably go back to the Goodyears.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Eww. Bridgestone. Wouldn't have bought the car if it came with bridgestones


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate Goodyear tires, but I actually like the stock Eco tire. The traction is really pretty good to me, and they last a looong time. The fronts on my Eco have almost 70,000 miles on them. Though I think they are OK in the snow, I run Michelin Alpin in the winter, since the car was used to commute into Chicago from Indiana by my HS aged kids.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I hate Goodyear tires, but I actually like the stock Eco tire.


I agree with this. I was very skeptical on the tires when I got the car but now I love them.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Maybe a lot of feeling comes from all the oil mixing with the water on Cincinnati streets that are @ 95% under construction and the drainage on our streets is minimal. Lots of people in Cincinnati panic whenever it rains or any type of weather. So I am with Merc on this one


> I'm at 28K and the rain gets scary each time I see it above 40MPH. 30 to 0 is even more scarier if you panic stop.


 Maybe I am just bored and want to buy something. Probably hang on to these tires until I see a good sale on something I like.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> Maybe a lot of feeling comes from all the oil mixing with the water on Cincinnati streets that are @ 95% under construction and the drainage on our streets is minimal. Lots of people in Cincinnati panic whenever it rains or any type of weather. So I am with Merc on this one
> Maybe I am just bored and want to buy something. Probably hang on to these tires until I see a good sale on something I like.


LOL I'm not bored, I just drive a little bit more aggressive than the car and tires were intended to. I turnpike too much to invest in Z rated tires. I just can't wait till I get my tune and hope I don't end up making a "What's a better tire for FE/Track settings?" thread.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> LOL I'm not bored, I just drive a little bit more aggressive than the car and tires were intended to. I turnpike too much to invest in Z rated tires. I just can't wait till I get my tune and hope I don't end up making a "What's a better tire for FE/Track settings?" thread.


Maybe it is because I am tuned and I have hit the limit of the tires and tires are in my near future for that purpose alone! None the less I going to shop around. I do drive more aggressive than the car and tires were intended to. I am used to my Alero's that were more or less sport version trim levels and had tires to match. I would like to find good for FE and aggressive tires. I am not sure how the other LRRs compare(Ecopia or as someone else mentioned the Continental tires with the Eco plus Technology). Let the research begin


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> I bet non factory fuelmax are probably much better than the factory versions.? More tread/traction. Probably stay with the Fuelmaxs or try the Ecopias. Just researching now. And all the rain mixing with oil on the road is not a good combination.


I would stay away from the Ecopias unless you don't mind wandering at highway speeds. I had them and they were a very soft, quiet tire with a bit of a bouncy feeling to them. I like the Goodyear FuelMax tire much better.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I would stay away from the Ecopias unless you don't mind wandering at highway speeds. I had them and they were a very soft, quiet tire with a bit of a bouncy feeling to them. I like the Goodyear FuelMax tire much better.



I went out today looking for LRR tires and I found some that may "fit the bill" Bridge stone has a tire called the DriveGuard. I was looking at them at TiresPlus and they have a pretty good tread on them (for winter driving) and they are run flats(appropriate for the Eco with no spare) Here is a link for them Bridgestone DriveGuard run-flat tire information, reviews, availability and fitting information - Autoweek. DriveGuard | FAQ The set I was looking would be @ 800 out the door including disposal, TPMS repair etc. I was going to "sleep on it" b4 making a decision.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd use a bicycle before I'd drive a vehicle with bridgestone tires


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

money_man said:


> I'd use a bicycle before I'd drive a vehicle with Bridgestone tires


So what is your problem with Bridgestone Tires You seem rather passionate about this. I don't know that I have had any problem with them. I have had a set of crappy Michelin's that you seemed to like (from a previous post). If I am going to spend a lot of money on tires, I would like some opinions based on experience not opinion. I know that some people like Michelin's I just happened to get a bad set. So I will not condemn the tire line.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

money_man said:


> I'd use a bicycle before I'd drive a vehicle with bridgestone tires


Haha I agree. Had a horrible set and have had people I know with Bridgestones who hate them. Awful.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think you can paint every tire from the same manufacturer with the same brush.

A company like Michelin definitely makes some excellent tires, but I've heard many people complain about the OE tire they supply for the RS pkg cars. Bridgestone may have some stinkers, but they have some very highly regarded performance tires.

The name on the tire doesn't mean everything.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I worked for bridgestone for 7 months before I quit because I couldn't bring myself to sell an inferior product like bridgestone. In the 7 months they changed 3 tire models to inferior versions and told us if we didn't tell the customer they were better then we would be fired. I have no trust in them for their tires or their work and because of the actions of their company I refuse to support them in any capacity.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

In the rain my OEM tires would jerk the wheel in puddles and god forbid the cruise control being set the rpm's would jump all over the place,, very scary..
switched to *GOODYEAR ASSURANCE TRIPLETRED AND I LOVE THEM **High speed puddles are no problem now..
*






*

*


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

money_man said:


> I worked for bridgestone for 7 months before I quit because I couldn't bring myself to sell an inferior product like bridgestone. In the 7 months they changed 3 tire models to inferior versions and told us if we didn't tell the customer they were better then we would be fired. I have no trust in them for their tires or their work and because of the actions of their company I refuse to support them in any capacity.


10-4!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've driven on 4 different sets of Bridgestone (they also make Firestone) tires and hated them all with a passion. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Keyzbum said:


> In the rain my OEM tires would jerk the wheel in puddles and god forbid the cruise control being set the rpm's would jump all over the place,, very scary..
> switched to *GOODYEAR ASSURANCE TRIPLETRED AND I LOVE THEM **High speed puddles are no problem now..
> *
> View attachment 89577
> ...


I ran triple treads with my civic. They were the shortest lasting tire I ran on it and the road noise after 20k was horrible... I liked Michelin Hydroedge a lot better, but even they were very noisy. I am starting to wonder if directional treads are worth it at all.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Keyzbum said:


> In the rain my OEM tires would jerk the wheel in puddles and god forbid the cruise control being set the rpm's would jump all over the place,, very scary..
> switched to *GOODYEAR ASSURANCE TRIPLETRED AND I LOVE THEM **High speed puddles are no problem now..
> *
> View attachment 89577
> ...


I was thinking about the triple treads, but I was also thinking about the LRR and then I made the mistake of going to a tire store and having them recommend something. Trying to get a feel for what they had. Kinda like going to a dealership and kicking the tires to find a good car. LOL I don't think the LRR is the most important thing when buying tires esp when you live in place where the weather changes every five minutes esp for the worse Rain/snow etc.


----------

